# Would you shoot these?



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

After loading a number of 9mm 147 bullets at 1.14 OAL I changed bullets and then went back to the 147. I forgot to reset my seating die and the next batch came out at 1.05" OAL.

Do you thing the second group will be over [








The Vhita Vhouri manual lists a max charge of 3.9 and minimum 3.2. It's all new Starline brass.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RCBS makes a handy bullet puller.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

goldwing said:


> RCBS makes a handy bullet puller.


^^^This!!


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Guess I'll be pulling a bunch of bullets.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I pulled over 200 308s one time because I failed to size the cases correctly. Boring, but you learn, 200 lessons worth.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Is your load a starting load? You don't tell us what powder you used. 
Is the picture of the two COLs?
I have certainly shot loads at about that COL, but they were worked up from starting loads.
In your case, disassembly is best.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, getting out the bullet puller for a night of fun. It's slightly below starting load. Manual states 3.2 to start and I'm using 2.9 because of chronographing the loads. They shoot at 850 fps and are great Steel Challenge loads at 1.14 inches. The smaller ones are 1.05 and i figured it was too close. Glad everyone thinks the same.


----------

